# 4k 60Hz oder 1440p 144Hz



## fykDice (12. März 2017)

Servus

für die Zusammenstellung meines Systems fehlt es nur noch am Monitor, und da zerbreche ich mir schon seit einigen Tagen den Kopf.
Ich komme von einem Macbook Retina (2880x1800 auf 15 Zoll, also sehr hohe ppi) und bin seit mehr als 5 Jahren an die hohe Auflösung gewöhnt.
Jetzt war für meinen Rechner ein Dell S2417DG fest eingeplant, doch im MM sah ich einen 27 Zoll 1440p Bildschirm und mir war die Auflösung einfach zu matschig. Ich stand ca. 10 Minuten vor dem Monitor und konnte mich einfach nicht damit abfinden überall hässliche Ränder zu sehen (bspw. das verpixelte Wlan Symbol oder der Papierkorb, dabei habe ich mich nur auf dem Desktop bewegt). Heimgefahren bin ich dann mit dem unguten Gefühl mir eben doch nicht bei meiner Auswahl sicher gewesen zu sein (auch wenn der betrachtete 27" 1440p nicht dem 24" 1440p entsprach, so sind die sich doch sicher sehr ähnlich).
Mir kam dann der Gedanke doch lieber einen 4k Bildschirm zu wählen. Also gleich in Geizhals 4k 144Hz Bildschirme gesucht, nur um festzustellen, dass ich der Technik voraus bin...


Frage: 
Mit meinem Hintergrund (kommend von einem Retina Bildschirm) und der festgestellten Abneigung ggü. 1440p, ist es dann die beste Wahl einen 4k Monitor zu kaufen? 
Immerhin bin ich 144Hz noch nicht gewohnt und könnte dementsprechend wohl leichter darauf verzichten, als wieder auf eine geringere Auflösung zurückzukehren. Aber inwieweit war der billige 27" 1440p Bildschirm überhaupt ein Maßstab? Das Bild sah wirklich dermaßen bescheiden aus, dass ich nicht glauben konnte das dass 1400p sein sollen. Wie sieht es mit Skalierungsproblemen der 4k Bildschirme aus? Sind 27" (größer soll/darf er nicht sein!) überhaupt groß genug für 4k? Stimmt es, dass sich die 144Hz eigentlich nur in schnellen Shootern auszahlen, und 4k viel eher bei alltäglichen (Office, Filme, browsen) Dingen und langsameren Spielen?



In meinem System wird eine 1080 Ti Platz finden (warum erscheint nach einem kleinen "f" eigenlich kein i-Punkt), von daher wäre wohl genug Power für 60FPS bei 4K Ultra vorhanden. Allerdings lese ich sehr oft, dass es die 144hz einfach wert seien. Ich würde schon gerne Spiele wie Battlefield o.ä. aber auch Witcher 3 spielen, allerdings fallen auch viele Office-Arbeiten an und ich browse auch gerne mal nur im Internet oder schaue Filme (also alles sehr gemischt; 30-40% Spiele, Rest Office, Filme, browsen..). Weiterhin nervt mich ein wenig, dass es keinen Bildschirm (4k+Gsync) ohne "Gamer-look" gibt. Weiß da jemand ob Dell, oder LG demnächst was raushauen?! Oder könnte ich (da ich ziemlich sicher bin die 60FPS konstant zu erreichen) komplett auf Gsync verzichten?

Ihr kennt nun mein Problem und ich würde mich freuen ein paar Gedankengänge eurerseits dazu zu hören.

Grüße


----------



## pphs (12. März 2017)

wenn du einmal 144 oder aufwärts hattest willst du nie wieder zurück. 4k/60hz ist overhypter shit der nicht im ansatz das erlebnis/spielgefühl bietet wie 144hz.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2017)

Frage 100 Leute und du bekommst 100 Meinungen.

Ich habe beides probiert - 144Hz und 4K/60. Und mir persönlich ist letzteres viel lieber.
Ob du persönlich lieber maximale Grafikqualität willst oder großen Wert auf sehr hohe Bildraten legst kann dir von uns keiner beantworten (auch wenn viele User ihre eigene Auffassung immer als Gesetz für alle ansehen).


----------



## Ohrloch (12. März 2017)

fykDice schrieb:


> Weiß da jemand ob Dell, oder LG demnächst was raushauen?! Oder könnte ich (da ich ziemlich sicher bin die 60FPS konstant zu erreichen) komplett auf Gsync verzichten?
> Grüße



Also zumindest bei Dell steht der Nachwuchs schon vor der Tür: Dell zeigt drei neue IPS-Monitore mit Infinity Edge und "Dell HDR".
Ich schaue mich ja nun auch schon seit 4 Wochen auf dem Monitormarkt um. Doch so richtig bin ich auch noch nicht fündig geworden. Bei allem bin ich mir unsicher: Panel, Auflösung, Bildschirmgröße, usw. 
Poah, nervt!
Ich bin mal gespannt, wofür du dich zu guter Letzt entscheidest...


----------



## fykDice (12. März 2017)

Bis jetzt scheint zumindest alles für UHD zu sprechen (+gsync, dann muss über dieses dämliche "Republic of Gamers" halt ein weniger dämlicher Sticker oder so, hat jemand eine Idee?) 

an 144Hz bin ich noch nicht gewöhnt, und wenn ich dem geschickt aus dem Weg gehe weiß ich auch nicht was ich verpasse..., was die Auflösung angeht gibt es aber nach 5 Jahren UHD leider kein zurück mehr wie mir scheint.


----------



## Ion (12. März 2017)

Warum kombinierst du nicht beides? Kauf dir einen 27 Zoll WQHD mit 144Hz und drehe per DSR die Auflösung auf bis zu 5120x2880 hoch. 
144Hz sind eine feine Sache. Es sieht nicht nur alles *wesentlich* flüssiger aus, es fühlt sich auch tatsächlich flüssiger an. Weniger Input Lag, praktisch kein Tearing mehr und auch keine Unschärfe mehr. Muss man aber eben erstmal gesehen haben, sonst glaubt man das nicht


----------



## Darkseth (12. März 2017)

Ohrloch schrieb:


> Also zumindest bei Dell steht der Nachwuchs schon vor der Tür: Dell zeigt drei neue IPS-Monitore mit Infinity Edge und "Dell HDR".
> Ich schaue mich ja nun auch schon seit 4 Wochen auf dem Monitormarkt um. Doch so richtig bin ich auch noch nicht fündig geworden. Bei allem bin ich mir unsicher: Panel, Auflösung, Bildschirmgröße, usw.
> Poah, nervt!
> Ich bin mal gespannt, wofür du dich zu guter Letzt entscheidest...


 Mit HDR ja... Aber "nur" 1080p. Das gab es ja schon vor 10 Jahren. Ist nix neues. Bei 24" noch "ok", aber bei 27" auch noch Full HD... naja. Das ist ja genau das, was der TE nicht möchte. Niedrige Pixeldichte. Und da es hier auch nur 60 Hz sind, keine Vorteile. 

@ Thread: 4k Hab ich selbst noch nicht erlebt. Ne 1080 ti schafft aber easy 60 fps auf 4k, gecapt mit V-Sync. Spätestens nach bisschen Settings anpassen. Aber bei 1440p schafft sie dafür 100-150+ fps. Was ist besser? Entscheide du.... Ehrlich. Du MUSST beides selbst ausprobieren, um das Entscheiden zu können. Nimm 1440p mit 144+ Hz und schau ob du den nachteil in der Auflösung  zugunsten von deutlich mehr smoothness in Kauf nehmen willst^^ Überleg dir auch nen 2-Monitor setup. einmal 1440p mit 144Hz zum Zocken, einmal 4k und IPS für die Bildqualität / Schärfe. Oder warte bis 3. Quartal und nimm den neu angekündigten Asus. 4k auf 27", 144 Hz (oder war es 120 Hz...?), G-Sync, und HDR10. Das komplette rundum paket, dafür aber für 2000€.


----------



## fykDice (12. März 2017)

2000EUR wären mir definitiv zu viel, ich wollte ja nicht mal über 500EUR gehen, aber wie das so ist dann liest man immer mehr und man bekommt das Gefühl alles zu brauchen.
Hatte gehofft mir kann jemand bestätigen, wenn ich sage dass ich auch sehr viel an dem PC arbeiten und surfen, dass die max.-Hz nicht so wichtig sind.
So wie es scheint führt nichts dran vorbei mal 2-3 Monitore zu bestellen die in Frage kommen. Gerne teile ich hier dann meine Erfahrungen mit für Mitglieder die dieselbe Frage haben

2 Monitore die das jeweils beste vereinen wären im Endeffekt vielleicht sogar günstiger (anstatt eines 4k gsync ultra schlagmichtot Monitor), doch habe ich leider zu wenig Platz dafür


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (12. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

stehe auch davor, einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen und tendiere zu einem 4k 60 Hz mit 30 Zoll.
Hättet Ihr einen Tipp, welcher sich lohnen würde ?

Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2017)

wenn du einmal 4k oder aufwärts hattest willst du nie wieder zurück. 2k/144hz ist overhypter shit der nicht im ansatz das erlebnis/spielgefühl bietet wie 4k.


----------



## Darkseth (12. März 2017)

Es geht ja nicht um 2k, sondern 1440p 

Gibt genug, die 4k als "overhypter Shit" empfinden, und nicht mehr auf das ruckelige 60 Hz runter können 

Ich sage: Das kann zum Glück jeder selbst testen und für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Octobit (13. März 2017)

Für 4k würde ich mindestens auf 27" gehen. Ich persönlich hab meine ich auf 150% skaliert. In Spielen habe ich selten Probleme mit dem UI, am ehesten noch bei alten Titeln. Andersherum kenne ich aber auch ein paar Spiele, die einen 30fps lock haben (vornehmlich konsolenports).
Was mir an 4k gefällt, ist der Platz auf dem Desktop und office, das ist schon seeeeeehr angenehm. 144Hz fehlt mir nicht, weil nie ausprobiert. 
Wenn du sagst, du hast bei 1440p "Augenkrebs" bekommen, dann ist doch eigentlich keine Frage, ob du 4k nimmst oder nicht. 144Hz wirst du wahrscheinlich ebenso wenig wie ich vermissen, du kennst es ja auch nicht.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fykDice (13. März 2017)

Kann mir aber vorstellen das die 144Hz schon sehr wertvoll sein können. Ich kenne dieses schwere Gefühl der Augen und diesen blur-Effekt bei schnellen Bewegungen. Das nicht mehr zu haben wäre schon ein Traum, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob es den Verlust an ppi aufwiegt.
Werde mir zuerst einen 1440p bestellen (S2417DG?!) und dann mal sehen. Wenn es gar nicht geht, kommt halt der 4k ins Haus (hoffe aber wirklich ich kann mich mit den 1440p arrangieren, ich will wirklich nicht so einen hässlichen "Gaming-Monitor" auf dem Schreibtisch stehen haben (und anders geht es bei 4k + gsync offensichtlich leider nicht)


----------



## Darkseth (13. März 2017)

Dieser Blur effekt bei bewegungen wird ja gerne bei niedrigen fps zahlen genutzt, um das ruckeln zu verschleiern. Was ja eigentlich auch recht gut klappt... ^^"
Deswegen fühlen sich Konsolen games auf 30 fps noch recht brauchbar aus. Je mehr fps, desto eher kann man das aber ausschalten 


btw, tipp für dich: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Der meiner Meinung nach etwas bessere Acer im Angebot gerade.
Besser in dem sinne, dass er ein deutlich (!) besseres OSD hat, und auch ne Gamma einstellung im OSD.
Allerdings aber wieder diesen "Gamer look" beim standfuß.

Ansonsten kann man den Dell/Acer natürlich ausprobieren, und sehen wie man mit 144+ Hz klarkommt, bzw 1440p auf 23,8". Das wären btw etwa 123 ppi.


----------



## HisN (13. März 2017)

pphs schrieb:


> wenn du einmal 144 oder aufwärts hattest willst du nie wieder zurück. 4k/60hz ist overhypter shit der nicht im ansatz das erlebnis/spielgefühl bietet wie 144hz.



Wenn Du ein mal 4K hattest, willst du nie wieder zurück auf was kleineres, egal wie viel Hz. Viel Hz sind overhypter Shit, der nicht im Ansatz das Erlebnis bietet wie 4K.
Totschlag-Argument, und trotzdem immer wieder gebracht.

Und 4K/Ultra@60hz ... ja sicherlich, aber nicht immer und überall. Dazu haben die Games Regler. Benutze sie 
Ich muss jetzt keine Screenshots von weniger als 60 FPS in FHD bringen mit einer Titan X Pascal@2Ghz damit Du das glaubst, oder? *g*
Die Software-Hersteller sind den Hardware-Herstellern immer voraus. Sonst müsste man sich ja nix neues kaufen.

Mit 27" könntest Du in Font-Skalierungs-Probleme rennen (die die Entwickler produzieren, die fixe Größen für Buttons und Menüs verwenden).
Finde die Taste um den Wagen zu öffnen, ohne das Bild auf 100% zu ziehen.

Ach ja .... Titan X@2Ghz und kein Ultra.
http://abload.de/img/mafia3_2016_10_17_10_vquy6.jpg


----------



## sethdiabolos (14. März 2017)

Ich habe seit knapp 4 Wochen einen UHD-Monitor und mag nicht mehr zurück. Anders noch, ich werde bei Gelegenheit noch einen zweiten daneben stellen. Bei 28 Zoll geht das ja glücklicherweise noch sehr gut. Ich arbeite recht viel mit dem PC über zwei Bildschirme und ärgere mich über den alten 1080p-Monitor den ich noch nutzen muss. Ich habe auch Probleme, wenn ich z.B. das Explorer-Fenster auf den anderen Monitor schieben möchte. Da hängt sich der Explorer manchmal auf, da Windows mit den Switch der Skalierung nicht ganz klar kommt. Spiele in 1080p skaliert der Monitor ziemlich gut, 1440p frisst er auch ohne merkbare Unschärfe zu erzeugen. Die Meisterklasse 4K schafft die jetzige GTX 1080 recht gut, die vorige 1060 Amp hatte leider ihre Probleme damit.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (15. März 2017)

Also dass 144Hz oberhypter shit ist, kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen, und ja es bringt Vorteile. Gerade bei shootern finde ich, dass man das merkt. Und warum ich das so finde? Ganz einfach, ich hab ein Notebook, wo das Display nur 75Hz hat und einen 144Hz Monitor. Immer wenn ich das Notebook an meinen Monitor anschließe, merke ich direkt nen riesen Unterschied, ich seh beispielsweise die Gegner viel schneller, da das Bild deutlich ruhiger und smoother ist. Nicht umsonst steigen immer mehr ESL Spieler  auf 144Hz um, zumal sie eh aufgrund niedriger Grafikeinstellungen viele fps haben. Also ich persönlich mag auf 144Hz nicht mehr verzichten bei nem Monitor. Wie bereits gesagt hat man auch kaum noch einen Input Lag, sodass die Steuerung  viel direkter ist und der tearing Effekt ist sogut wie nicht mehr sichtbar bzw stört nicht.


----------



## sethdiabolos (15. März 2017)

Naja, also eigentlich steigen die Spieler beim Esport wegen dem direkteren Input und dem weitestgehend wegfallenden Tearing auf 144+Hz um. Tearing ist eine Sache, die man auf einem 60Hz-Monitor sofort merkt und was die gefühlte Framerate runterdrückt. Nimmst Du jemanden, der mal mit GSync gespielt hat und nur 60Hz, der wird wahrscheinlich gar keinen Unterschied zum 144Hz-Monitor bemerken. Wo man die 144Hz auch deutlich merkt sind beim Scrollen und Arbeiten auf dem Desktop. Alleine schon bei einer Mausbewegung bemerkt man unter 60Hz immer einen leichten Verschwimmeffekt des Mauszeigers. bei 144Hz ist das nicht existent. Gäbe es einen UHD mit 144Hz und bezahlbar, dann würden wir wahrscheinlich garnicht diskutieren...


----------



## drebbin (15. März 2017)

@TE vergiss nicht, dass man auch einen 4k/60hz Monitor noch übertakten kann.
So hast du deine hohe PPI und mit Glück kannst du den Monitor auf zB 72hz stellen und hast zumindest einen kleinen Bonus in der Bildwiedergabe


----------



## iGameKudan (15. März 2017)

Klein ist der Unterschied übrigens auch zwischen 60-72Hz nicht. Hab meinen Dell P2416D von 60 auf 75Hz übertaktet, das ist für mich schon sehr deutlich spürbar.


----------



## fykDice (15. März 2017)

Kann man jeden Monitor übertakten? Und wie würde das theoretisch funktionieren (insofern man da pauschal überhaupt was  sagen kann)


----------



## HisN (15. März 2017)

Man kann jeden Monitor übertakten, aber ob was dabei rauskommt ist genau das gleiche wie bei CPUs oder Grafikkarten.
Manche machen nicht 1Hhz mehr mit, andere schon. Es ist EXAKT das gleiche. Ein reines Glücksspiel.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (16. März 2017)

Man muss aber auch aufpassen beim übertakten von Monitoren/Displays, die können schon wärmer werden, wenn man übertreibt.


----------



## fykDice (16. März 2017)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Skalierung von 4k unter Windows 10 aus? Skalieren die gängigsten Programme (Steam, diverse Browser, Office, ...) mittlerweile vernünftig? Ich habe auf dem Macbook auch Windows 7 installiert und das kommt mit der hohen Auflösung überhaupt nicht klar.
Verständlich, dass sich ein 4k Bildschirm kaum lohnen würde wenn die hälfte der benutzten Programme eine verwaschene oder sehr kleine Oberfläche bietet.


----------



## HisN (17. März 2017)

Es hängt nicht am OS, sondern an den Programmen. 
Skalieren sie unter 7 nicht, dann machen sie das unter 10 auch nicht.


----------



## sethdiabolos (17. März 2017)

Ist unterschiedlich. Stream schaut im Big Picture-Mode gut aus, aber die normale Oberfläche skaliert nicht sauber. Original skaliert Schriften oftmals nicht, Uplay arbeitet sauber. Windows selber skaliert soweit gut, hat bei mir aber Probleme mit dem zweiten Monitor, der noch 1080p ist.


----------



## God_Damnit (21. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde.

Ich habe die obigen Posts überflogen und wollte deswegen mit meiner Frage bzw. meinem Gedankengang hier ansetzen und nicht extra ein neues Thema öffnen. In naher Zukunft ist bei mir die Anschaffung eines FreeSync-Monitors geplant, weil jener von einer Vega-Karte aus dem AMD-Hause (wahrscheinlich Vega11, da Vega10 zu teuer wird) betrieben werden soll. Dabei kam mir der Gedanke, dass ein WQHD-Monitor mit FreeSync, IPS (Farbe gesehen auf aktuellem Samsung, nie wieder TN) und gegebenenfalls auch 144Hz (meine Augen werden es mir danken, schätze ich) derzeit von Iyama und Asus im relativ angenehmen Preisrahmen zu haben sind. Jedoch ist mir eigentlich der MG279Q von Asus noch immer zu teuer.

Deshalb habe ich jetzt vor Kurzem bei LG dieses Kerlchen hier: https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-27ud58p-b-a1505112.html gefunden und mich gefragt, ob es nicht möglich wäre, die FreeSync-Funktion auch bei Upsampling zu verwenden. Ich habe das Netz durchsucht und keinen Post dazu gefunden, ob FreeSync an die native Auflösung des Monitors gebunden ist. Wenn doch käme leider auch dieser Monitor von LG nicht in Frage, da es vermutlich auf längere Sicht nicht einfach sein wird bei 4K wenigstens 40FPS zu erreichen (Range von FreeSync hier 40Hz bis 60Hz).

Meine jetzige GTX 670 Windforce 3X wird dieses Jahr im September 5 Jahre alt und sollte langsam ausgetauscht werden. Sie geht jetzt häufiger bei hohen Details und aktuellen Spielen schon in FHD in die Knie. *not amused bout that* 

Hat jemand mal versucht einen 4K FreeSync Monitor einem Upsampling (das heißt von 3840x2160 runter auf 2560x1440) zu unterziehen und geprüft, ob FreeSync dann noch funktionsfähig ist?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Meson (21. März 2017)

fykDice schrieb:


> 2000EUR wären mir definitiv zu viel, ich wollte ja nicht mal über 500EUR gehen, aber wie das so ist dann liest man immer mehr und man bekommt das Gefühl alles zu brauchen.
> Hatte gehofft mir kann jemand bestätigen, wenn ich sage dass ich auch sehr viel an dem PC arbeiten und surfen, dass die max.-Hz nicht so wichtig sind.
> So wie es scheint führt nichts dran vorbei mal 2-3 Monitore zu bestellen die in Frage kommen. Gerne teile ich hier dann meine Erfahrungen mit für Mitglieder die dieselbe Frage haben
> 
> 2 Monitore die das jeweils beste vereinen wären im Endeffekt vielleicht sogar günstiger (anstatt eines 4k gsync ultra schlagmichtot Monitor), doch habe ich leider zu wenig Platz dafür


Kann dir dieses gute Stück nur ans Herz legen
 Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx 27" 
Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx 69 cm eSports Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


Das Ding ist regelmäßig in Deals und ist echt top, der Test von tomsHardware hat mich damals überzeugt.

Habe den für 360€ geschossen


----------



## keicho (11. November 2019)

4k 144hz, ganz klar.


----------



## keicho (11. November 2019)

naja, ist gut fürs kleine budget. 4k ist nur was for 1500 euro pcs.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2019)

Leichenfledderung?


----------

